# Michelle Hunziker Bikini (Wallpaper) 6x



## Bac (12 Juli 2012)




----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2012)

Michelle ist wirklich der Hammer. Gerne jeden Tag solch feine Arbeiten. Vielen Dank
für die Mühen.


----------



## posemuckel (12 Juli 2012)

*Herzinfarkt*


----------



## Jone (12 Juli 2012)

Absolut heiße Wallis von Michelle :drip:


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2012)

:thx: dir für lecker Michelle


----------



## Bac (12 Juli 2012)

Hatte eins doppelt sorry
Frage wie kann man ihr ein Thema bearbeiten ?


----------



## Claudia (12 Juli 2012)

Du kannst deinen Beitrag nur 20 Minuten nach dem erstellen bearbeiten, danach kannst du den Meldebutton 

 nutzen und dem Team mitteilen was geändert werden soll

ich habe den Wallpaper oben ausgetauscht


----------



## eventmanager (12 Juli 2012)

Thx


----------



## Bac (12 Juli 2012)

:thx: für die Hilfe Claudia


----------



## Echse (16 Juli 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Punisher (16 Juli 2012)

very hot


----------



## dashältauf (16 Juli 2012)

die beste


----------



## power72 (17 Juli 2012)

TOP :thx:


----------



## aerniaerni (17 Juli 2012)

Schöne Bilder - Danke !


----------



## bflecken (21 Juli 2012)

Super! Danke.


----------



## Rambo (21 Juli 2012)

Michelle ist der Hammer! Deine Collagen sind super!
:crazy::thx::drip:


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

super hot.


----------



## nyc1985 (10 Okt. 2012)

Heiliger Strohsack!


----------



## michipmi (11 Okt. 2012)

einfach bildhübsche frau


----------



## 0beron (11 Okt. 2012)

Wow - wow - wow :drip:


----------



## dj_tody (11 Okt. 2012)

Ich sage nur Geilomat.


----------



## 0beron (11 Okt. 2012)

*in Po sant. *


----------



## Stöffu (12 Okt. 2012)

Ja ja da wo die Berge noch Hoch, die Täler noch Tief, der Schnee noch Weiss, das Wasser noch Klar, der Himmel noch Blau, die Sonne noch Scheint, da sind die Frauen einfach Wunderschön.... und wo kommen die her....... aus der Schweiz....... NATÜRLICH


----------



## kir (7 Apr. 2013)

danke dir


----------



## majoulo2 (3 Mai 2013)

Mehr Urlaub bitte ;-)


----------



## werbi (4 Mai 2013)

sau gute arbeit danke


----------



## Brick (4 Mai 2013)

für ne schweizerin ok


----------



## Krone1 (4 Mai 2013)

sowas hätte ich echt gerne zuhause! :thx:


----------



## hajo2000 (4 Mai 2013)

schöne collagen  thx


----------



## fanfränk (4 Feb. 2018)

suuper hübsch


----------



## Alex383 (7 Feb. 2018)

Sie ist zu schön


----------

